# Speaker Suggestions?



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I drive a 97 Sentra GXE, the only audio mod I have is a Kenwood Excelon KDC - X717 head unit, and I've succeeded in blowing out my rear factory speakers. I'm looking for suggestions on what to replace all four speakers with. I'm thinking of maybe Infiniti or Kenwood speakers...any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Infinity speakers seem to be the best bang for the buck. They are a little pricey though, so if you're interested in a decent system at a lower price, I recommend Kenwood speakers. I have a pair in the front of my car and I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Infinity all the way. The Kappa Perfects are awesome. The 6.5" speakers run about $270 on eBay. The new Kappa components are great too, but those Perfects are sweet. You won't be disappointed.


----------

